# Slimming world - practical? Please tell me your experiences!



## Mrs Eleflump

Hi, I've recently joined this forum, but have spent most of my time over on the WTT board so far, as it's going to be a couple of years before we're in a stable enough financial position for our :sex: to be about baby-making sad2:).

One of my objectives while waiting is to lose a load of weight. I want to get rid of 2.5-3 stone, and am prepared to be in this for the long-haul. I have recently restarted my exercise programme (running, swimming, pilates) and I've been looking at something to help me with the diet part of the weight loss, as I'm usually quite good at losing some of what I want to, but not keeping it off, so I think I need a bit of structure.

I'm considering slimming world, but the online programme rather than the group, as going to a group just isn't practical for me. Slimming world seems, from what I can see, to be the most sensible weight-loss programme, but the online programme is a LOT of money all at once, when I don't know it will work for me!

I'm a bit wary of 'diets' as such, as I have not got a lot of willpower, I comfort-eat for Britain, and I just have not got time to make scrambled eggs for breakfast and grilled vegetable salad for lunch! 

I suppose I would like to hear experiences from those of you that have done this, and what you thought of it. Were you happy with it, did it work for you?

My particular want-to-knows are:

Is slimming world a programme for people who work full-time and don't have access to a kitchen at lunch? 

Just HOW flexible is it with syns, and how easy is it to work out the syns value of e.g. a slice of Domino's pizza or a bowl of ice-cream? 

Is it any good for vegetarians?

Is it going to affect my gannet of a husband much? haha:)

Thank you in advance, I'm looking forward to hearing what your thoughts are! :D


----------



## firstprincess

Mrs Eleflump said:


> Hi, I've recently joined this forum, but have spent most of my time over on the WTT board so far, as it's going to be a couple of years before we're in a stable enough financial position for our :sex: to be about baby-making sad2:).
> 
> One of my objectives while waiting is to lose a load of weight. I want to get rid of 2.5-3 stone, and am prepared to be in this for the long-haul. I have recently restarted my exercise programme (running, swimming, pilates) and I've been looking at something to help me with the diet part of the weight loss, as I'm usually quite good at losing some of what I want to, but not keeping it off, so I think I need a bit of structure.
> 
> I'm considering slimming world, but the online programme rather than the group, as going to a group just isn't practical for me. Slimming world seems, from what I can see, to be the most sensible weight-loss programme, but the online programme is a LOT of money all at once, when I don't know it will work for me!
> 
> I'm a bit wary of 'diets' as such, as I have not got a lot of willpower, I comfort-eat for Britain, and I just have not got time to make scrambled eggs for breakfast and grilled vegetable salad for lunch!
> 
> I suppose I would like to hear experiences from those of you that have done this, and what you thought of it. Were you happy with it, did it work for you?
> 
> My particular want-to-knows are:
> 
> Is slimming world a programme for people who work full-time and don't have access to a kitchen at lunch?
> 
> Just HOW flexible is it with syns, and how easy is it to work out the syns value of e.g. a slice of Domino's pizza or a bowl of ice-cream?
> 
> Is it any good for vegetarians?
> 
> Is it going to affect my gannet of a husband much? haha:)
> 
> Thank you in advance, I'm looking forward to hearing what your thoughts are! :D

I have been doing slimming world for 3 and a half weeks and have lost 10.5lbs, and eaten like a pig!

We have our own section on this forum with girls that are following it at the same time, so we lean on each other for support, whoop each others weight losses and answer each others questions.

I love this diet. I have been a on off dieter for years - i lose weight. stop the diet and pile it back on, because i cant live on a 'diet'. I love my food.

Slimming world is not a diet - its like a way to change your eating habits and learn healthier alternatives.

If your VERY motivated then online seems fine, i need the group to keep on track really. Whether you join online or go to groups you get a password to access part of the site that allows you to track progress, access 1000s of recipes, and to search for syns... by manufacturer, keyword, packet etc etc.

Its sooooo easy to follow. I have tried WW before now and found it hard if I was out and hungry to just grab something.... whereas with SW you can Because there are pages of FREE FOODS - which are unlimited. So you can always eat out well, for example I had 2 syn free meals at the harvester.

The basis is you eat 2/3 super free foods (which is fruit, veg except sweetcorn potato etc) and 1/3 free foods that are lean meats, fish, pasta, potato rice etc. Then you must have a healthy extra a and b which is calcium and fibre. Anything else u want must be synned - and they say between 5 and 15 a day. But some people save them up for a day etc.

Now to answer your questions - 

Working full time you will be fine, you can take meal leftovers in. Pasta salads cooked before work. A sandwich. Tons of food you can pack as a packed lunch. I have a baby so prepare mine the night before even though im home, then its ready when i want it whatever megan is up to! there are also grab and go options that are ready prepared.

Syns are easy to calculate. You get 5 to 15 day. You can save them up, or be flexible and allow more as long as u stay on plan the rest of the time. And the online calculators allow you to find practically everything! On average its 1 syn per 20 calories.

Vegetarians - easy peasy. Im not veggie but im fussy as hell and only eat meat a couple of times a week. There are lots of veggie dishes and most quorn items are free foods (obv not the bread crumbed variety etc)

And as for the hubby - you eat loads on this diet. if you cook its the same food you eatnow but often healthier recipes but still delicious. This months SW mag (out next week, but i got early in group) has take away and restaurant menus but healthy recipes for them and is great.

HOPE THIS HAS HELPED. PM ME IF U NEED ANY MORE ADVICE. LOOK FORWARD TO YOU JOINING OUR THREAD!

:hugs:


----------



## Laura2919

I work part time and I found it great, you dont have to weigh any mean or veg or pasta depending on your days and I lost 25lb. 

I am now on WW and if I think whats easier its definitely slimming world so if its something easy when your working your looking for I would say this would be it. 

WW have changed their plan but you would still need to weigh food so it would be easier for you to do SW.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

Thank you ladies :D I'm all signed up and have printed the lists and stuff out, now to do some shopping!


----------



## firstprincess

Good luck. And come join us on the slimming world thread. x


----------

